# kitchen confidential...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

in case any of you dont remember this show, or forgot why it was cancelled a few episodes are up on hulu:

Hulu - Kitchen Confidential: Exile on Main Street - Watch the full episode now.


----------



## rdog (Jun 6, 2009)

also check out tudou.com and then type in kitchen confidential. they have all the episodes.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Hulu isnt available in the uk and tudou comes up in some asian language. Cant navigate the site

Why was it cancelled?


----------



## rdog (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't speak asian eithee. But if you just type in the kitchen confidential in the tool bar at the top it will direct you **** you can understand. Hopefully this help. And I'm not sure why it was cancelled. 
Cheers
Rdog


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

low ratings, not that great for 'outsiders'.


----------



## ljokjel (Jul 1, 2009)

I cant watch it. Too bad, since I love that show. A bit glorifying, but you can't help recognizing all the stuff...


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i purchased the box set through amazon.com a while back. if youre into it see if they have a version for your region.


----------



## ljokjel (Jul 1, 2009)

Downloaded it. Couldnt wait... But yeah, maybe Ill buy it....
Lets see now when next paycheck comes flying in.


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

I've watched the season a few times now and the only thing I dislike is that there is not a season 2 for me to watch...all the characters are pretty awesome, but I particularly like the banter between Teddy and Seth


----------



## token (Jul 11, 2009)

the show is hilarious, but have you read the book by bourdain? it's totally awesome, especially for any cook. 'outsiders' totally wouldnt understand it.


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Started watching it on hulu..It is great! Hilarious!!!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

OMG I jsut started watching it.  It's funny.


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

I watched all 13 episodes back to back ...the show is awesome!!!!

I've read the book by Bourdain and loved it as well.


----------

